# Where to buy used slingshots?



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

Other than the classifieds here, where else? Ebay seems to not have much. Any other forums or ways?


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

Every so often a good one comes up on Ebay. The classifieds here seem to be the best. Are you looking for a particular slingshot? It seems that forum members enjoy swapping w/ each other.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

The Slingshot Community Forum, Etsy and there are quite a few Facebook groups

If you know what your looking for or even an idea of what you want you can post in the Wanted section on either of the forums

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Welcome! If you’re looking for a custom Post in our classified what you’re looking for. Polly frames from our vendors are quite cheap brand new.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

There are many vendors that sell new at such a reasonable cost that I can't really see buying a used one that may have been damaged. You get a new shooter and support the community rather than get someone their money back.


----------



## NewSlingers (Dec 4, 2020)

flipgun said:


> There are many vendors that sell new at such a reasonable cost that I can't really see buying a used one that may have been damaged. You get a new shooter and support the community rather than get someone their money back.


My goal is to buy more unique models like OOAK or something like that will rare lineups.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I see. More of a collection than a stable.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

OOAK makes great looking slingshots. I have never shot one so no comment on how it works. OOAK slingshots are expensive relative to other slingshots. I have never seen one come up on Ebay.

Good luck w/ your search.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have always wanted one of there nut shots but I think the stopped making them


----------

